# 2006 Polaris sportsman help.



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

Guy's if anyone knows I would sure appreciate the help. 2006 Sportsman 500 HO. The fan quit running so I replaced the fan and fan motor. Nothing so I replaced the thermo sensor again nothing. I don't know if there's a fuse or something I'm missing. The bike is overheating and the fan will not come on. Thanks' for any help.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, there is a fuse or relay for the fan. Have you checked for power at the fan connector?


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*Yep*

I have talked to every Polaris mech and there is no relay. I have read there is a fuse where is it! About to go to the shop which I never do but **** *** I don't get it.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*direct*

I would wire it up direct to power with a toggle switch and inline fuse.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

on 2000 models some where along the steering stem is a small black plastic pouch with a wire going in and a wire coming out. Cut that plastic open and replace the circuit breaker.


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*Yep*



dabossgonzo said:


> I would wire it up direct to power with a toggle switch and inline fuse.


What I've heard to do.


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

*No*



Hotrod said:


> Yes, there is a fuse or relay for the fan. Have you checked for power at the fan connector?


I haven't but thought about it and should probably do that. I have spent to much money and my luck it's A cheap fix.


----------

